# LOKI aged 6 months



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thought i'd put some updated pikkies of Loki on here, now he's reached the 6 month milestone*


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

He is a stunner!! lovely coat!

XXX


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow, what a beauty, gorgeous,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Dee. Yea, this litter have fab coats*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww he's a sweetie.. I do love his colouring


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Bee, he was colour assesed as a Cream Blotched Tabby, lol*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*He is lovely selk,  am i seeing double i thought i saw these pics earlier on another post somewhere and i replied  god i must be going mad  *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha Thanks No, that was Cherios his brother, lol*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh well thats just one stunning kitty hun!!!  xxx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh Thanks Lou, do a sawp with ya, hahaha*


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

He's awesome hun but i do prefer his brother lol xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, Thanks Jem*


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

He is beautiful and huge!!! You must be so proud!

Lou
X


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

He is just stunning, I bet you are really proud of him - love the piccies of him with his trophies in your profile.

My feet are cold right now - can I borrow him for a bit to warm them up


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Lou & Hazel hahaha, I am, he's turning out to be a fab boy He's qualified for The Winners Show in a couple of weeks*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh & another stunner!! He def has a fab coat Wendy!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahh, Thanks Charmain*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Dunno why i missed these pics Selks,but now i've seen them and he is gorgeous,simply goorrggeouus and he's certainly growing


----------



## maisy (Oct 20, 2008)

What a beautiful cat. He has great markings too bless him


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thank You Kelly & Maisy*


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

oh wow.. what a stunner...  and doesn't he know it..!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

She's so beautiful!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a gorgeous colour he is! And I love that big fluffy tail. I'm a Siamese fan but he's the sort of cat that could make me change my mind! Stunning


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thank You Sue, Audsmum and lymorelynn*


----------

